# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  where it all began...

## michael lai

Hi Guys,

Had a great afternoon today, pick up Nicklaus and visited Teo's farm. Met alot of familiar faces and old friends. It's a great place to go to, great variety of plants, friendly people and pricing and you can learn alot from their farming practices, hydroponics or emerse culture. I am organising another trip at the last weekend of this month, Sunday, 29th. If you guys are keen, we can have a excursion there, great family get away  :Razz: . Can I have a show of hands? Thanks.

----------


## felix_fx2

Michael, count me in if there is any.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## wongce

I would like to join the trip if you don't mind...

----------


## Trichopsis

Is this the Teo's Aquatic Plant Farm listed here?

I'm interested as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

what time you guys planning to go there?

----------


## kidearth

count me in

----------


## jamesneo

Teo farm is at Lim Chu Kang. Are you guys car pooling? or meeting at somewhere?

----------


## felix_fx2

so far I don't see any other drivers.

----------


## michael lai

Hi Guys,
I'm driving, i can take another 3-4 person, are there anymore driving please post here and also state how many more you can take. It's a open invite guys, all are welcome, just take it as a AQ excursion. It's the only Teo farm we know. We will meet at C328 in the morning, have breakfast, move off if time permits, we will also visit Gan's and QianHu. i hear the cameroon armoured shrimp is in season again  :Wink:  All said, I'm confident you guys will enjoy the outing, Nic was a very happy person when he left...

----------


## sen_jie

Can i check if Teo's farm carry a wide range of DW and Bogwood?

----------


## stormhawk

If you going Gan's count me in.. but I don't drive.  :Laughing:

----------


## Aquanoob

Wonderful, finally there is a AQ trip again. Count me in. I don't drive.

----------


## kidearth

i will be driving

----------


## michael lai

> Can i check if Teo's farm carry a wide range of DW and Bogwood?


,
They used to but I didn't see any the last time I went so I would say no.

----------


## ZackZhou

count me in.  :Very Happy: 
i dont drive, dont mind share cab. 
heehee

----------


## ZackZhou

1. Felix
2. Wongce
3. Aquanoob
4. Kidearth (driving)
5. Zack

----------


## zonkkie

like to join but need to be in church on sunday morning.  :Sad:

----------


## Shadow

I like to join as well but unfortunately I have mothers day celebration with my in law. It is not something that you can reject  :Sad: 

Edit: oops correction, not mothers day. In law birthday  :Laughing: . My wife said my mother birthday but I only hear mother....day  :Laughing:

----------


## sen_jie

> ,
> They used to but I didn't see any the last time I went so I would say no.


thanks for the heads up  :Smile:

----------


## Aquanoob

I am just thinking whether 28 April Saturday will be a better day for the trip? The responds maybe better?

----------


## kidearth

sorry guys. i committed too soon. think i will be missing the event during that weekend. forgot wife arrange for a drive up trip to KL with a few friends with me being the driver.

----------


## wongce

Sorry bros, i can't make it too... sigh... you guys go ahead without me...

----------


## Shadow

KL is good, you can get lots of scaping material and rare plants from there  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

Michael, I thought Teo's used to have a pile of driftwood by the fence? They don't have those anymore? I hope the shed at the back still around, because I found some nice driftwood with mosses etc in there last time.

----------


## michael lai

> Michael, I thought Teo's used to have a pile of driftwood by the fence? They don't have those anymore? I hope the shed at the back still around, because I found some nice driftwood with mosses etc in there last time.


That is still around stormhawk and I'm happy to say they have reorganised it and it's a much bigger area now, my favorite area.. :Wink:

----------


## Trichopsis

Count me in if we're having an outing next weekend... =)

----------


## michael lai

Ok guys, let's have a show of hands who wants to go. Please state if you are driving, thanks.

1) Michael - driving
2)
3)
4)
5)

----------


## felix_fx2

1) Michael - driving
2) Felix
3)
4)
5)

----------


## Wackytpt

Guys. please don't pin too much hope on looking for driftwood (Hint: Stormhawk) and plants.

Teo's only have the common plants and nothing fanciful.

However it is an eye opener to those who never been to Teo though.

PS: Michael Lai, my name is spelt as Nicholas and not others.... Grrrr

----------


## Ecalyte

1) Michael - driving
2) Felix
3) Ecalyte plus one - Driving
4)
5)

----------


## chinsm

What time do u target to arrive at Teo Farm after breakfast at Clement?. May join up directly at Teos if time permit.




> Hi Guys,
> I'm driving, i can take another 3-4 person, are there anymore driving please post here and also state how many more you can take. It's a open invite guys, all are welcome, just take it as a AQ excursion. It's the only Teo farm we know. We will meet at C328 in the morning, have breakfast, move off if time permits, we will also visit Gan's and QianHu. i hear the cameroon armoured shrimp is in season again  All said, I'm confident you guys will enjoy the outing, Nic was a very happy person when he left...

----------


## bernie

Can someone post a map on the location of Teo's farm? I went there last time but couldn't find it. TIA.

----------


## Trichopsis

So it's Sunday? Count me in. =) 

1) Michael - driving
2) Felix
3) Ecalyte plus one - Driving
4) Ivan
5)

----------


## stormhawk

Not much to hope for Nicholas, I need to find some Vallisneria anyway.

1) Michael - driving
2) Felix
3) Ecalyte plus one - Driving
4) Ivan
5) stormhawk

----------


## Shadow

1) Michael - driving
2) Felix
3) Ecalyte plus one - Driving
4) Ivan
5) stormhawk
6) Robert

----------


## mincedmeat

Would have love to join you guys but work calls. Maybe the next trip!

----------


## muthubaba

sian got work, if not can roll with the big boys lol.

----------


## michael lai

Guys meet at C328 10am please on Sunday, I think there is enough seats, Ecalyte have to trouble you to help with transport. My number is 9107 6802, Michael, please call if there is any last minute stuff, thanks.

----------


## Koga

I happen to passed by Teo's last Wednesday. Driftwood were there, by the fence. But if you are expecting big ones may be a little tough, most of them are around 1 to 1.5 feet.  :Sad:  Unless there are secret hideouts for driftwood  :Roll Eyes: 
Uncle there is nice and kind, but may have trouble with plant names in English.  :Razz: 
Have fun with the trip!  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

I have to bring my bible then  :Laughing:

----------


## michael lai

Don't be late guys, meet up coffee shop next to C328 10am, can come early to have breakfast, we move out 10am sharp, good night.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I have to bring my bible then


hope can get to see some nice plants  :Smile:

----------


## Trichopsis

See you guys tomorrow! (actually later)  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

Guys,

It is as a field trip but don't set too high expectation on the plants selections.

Teo have been cutting down on the plants they cultivate.

Cheers

----------


## kidearth

hi guys. looks like i can join up with u guys on the trip. already there at c328 coffeeshop. dun see anyone yet

----------


## felix_fx2

I'm still on the way lol.
So long as I'm not late is ok.

Btw, how come all the sms lingo. 

@Nick, Only there to take pictures  :Smile:  excursion &amp; pass stuff to storm.

----------


## kidearth

sorry about that. forgot. point noted on the sms lingo

----------


## Wackytpt

The guys are sitting near the roasted meat stall. Table 25.

----------


## Wackytpt

The group is moving off. As for those who are unable to come. Please have the courtesy to at least inform us and not make the group wait.

----------


## ZackZhou

Happy farming! Hahaha.

----------


## Ecalyte

Sorry boys.. I completely overslept.. Only just woke up -_-

----------


## Trichopsis

Hope the trip went well! 

I feel bad for missing out due to my imminent flu; have to quarantine myself just in case I infect others.  :Sad:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Sorry boys.. I completely overslept.. Only just woke up -_-


 This is one of the rare times i woke up early instead of after 3pm on sundays.
It was well worth the trip.

The next one you come along, as always it will end at GC.

----------


## michael lai

I hope you guys had fun, I sure did. It's a shame we didn't had a larger group. So much to learn from these pioneers. Till the next trip then, happy scaping.


Regards,
Michael

----------


## stormhawk

To all who turned up, my apologies. I took some cough medicine and got totally knocked out. Woke up around 3pm  :Embarassed: . Got grilled by Nicholas and Ron when I got to GC around 5pm.  :Crying: 

I hope you guys had a nice time at a farm. It was a pity because I wanted to get some Vallisneria.

----------


## felix_fx2

I saw ALOT of Vallis.. some very nice.. could have told me you wanted...
Weather is really bad, please take care..  :Smile:

----------


## Trichopsis

> To all who turned up, my apologies. I took some cough medicine and got totally knocked out. Woke up around 3pm . Got grilled by Nicholas and Ron when I got to GC around 5pm.


The weather is being really unkind to so many people. And I hope that everyone's fishes, plants, and invertebrates manage to keep cool.  :Knockout: 

Looking forward to the next opportunity for an AQ gathering!

----------


## michael lai

> Not much to hope for Nicholas, I need to find some Vallisneria anyway.
> 
> 1) Michael - driving
> 2) Felix
> 3) Ecalyte plus one - Driving
> 4) Ivan
> 5) stormhawk


Storm, I have some left overs vallisneria from Teo's, you want?? About 10 plants, let me know ok?

----------


## Shadow

Sharing picture of the plant that I bought. Rotalla sp Vietnam. Nicely adapted to my tank  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

Shadow, let me know your bible's publisher.

----------


## Shadow

Its from aquapets quite well known taiwan magazine publiser.

Www.aqua-pets.com.tw
http://aqua-pets.com.tw/aquapets/old...s/bk00-new.htm

----------


## ralliart12

Hi fellows, is this "Teo's farm" one of the larger "distro" of freshwater plants in Singapore? Are they able to order plants for you if they have no ready stock available?

@Shadow: does your book have _English_ scientific & common names for the plants? I have another book that's from Oriental Aquarium, but compared to your copy (assuming it's the 《全新水草600種圖鑑》), my copy is a lot thinner.

----------


## Shadow

oriental book is out of date. This book was translated from Japanese book. The original book probably reach more than 700+ plants already. There is scientific name and Chinese name.

----------


## felix_fx2

Raliart12, kinokuniya can order. $39.50.

Shadow, I'm trying to find if any newer version is available.

----------


## ralliart12

> oriental book is out of date...


*
Yup, it (the oriental aquarium book) doesn't even has HC!?




> ...This book was translated from Japanese book...


So did I point out the right book? i.e.*《全新水草600種圖鑑》?




> ...There is scientific name and Chinese name.


No version that is equally comprehensive but has English common names as well?




> Raliart12, kinokuniya can order. $39.50.


@felix, which edition can Kino bring in for me? $39.50 for a well-illustrated book, is quite reasonable. I should be getting a copy.




> ...Shadow, I'm trying to find if any newer version is available.


*
@Shadow, may I know which edition (& year of publication) your copy is?

----------


## Shadow

Will check later at home, I bought it around 2009.

----------


## Wackytpt

Felix, are you getting?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Felix, are you getting?


Still trying to see if any updated one. Else can get this one. I found a PDF online and printed it. Not clear as the real deal.

----------


## Shadow

:Laughing:  some people actually scan it and convert it to pdf?

----------


## felix_fx2

I have this one, but would have preferred actual print. (i printed and binded it)
The amount of detail no longer there in a scan  :Crying: 


*The Aquarium Plant Handbook*
New from Oriental Aquarium, this 185-page full color book is more than double the size of Oriental's two previous "catalogue" books, features new photographs _and_ text descriptions of most aquarium plants, and an introduction by Takashi Amano. A great value for a reference book!

----------


## ralliart12

> *The Aquarium Plant Handbook*
> New from Oriental Aquarium, this 185-page full color book is more than double the size of Oriental's two previous "catalogue" books, features new photographs _and_ text descriptions of most aquarium plants, and an introduction by Takashi Amano. A great value for a reference book! 
> [/CENTER]


Oh this is the book I have.

----------


## Shadow

yeah I have the oriental as well.

----------


## RonWill

For now, the Oriental book seems to be the de-facto book that everyone refers to when ordering plants, until something else better and more updated becomes available.

----------


## felix_fx2

the next round farm car-pool many will bring "bible" ?
i heard that c328 have sell Oriental book as well?

----------


## Shadow

yes c328 sell the oriental book

----------


## limz_777

does c328 have the book or catalogue to order plants ? i ask mrs toh twice before , each time she look blur

----------


## Shadow

C328 used oriental book. Just tell aunty you want to order plants and he will bring oit the book

----------


## limz_777

i did mention i wanted to order plants but they didnt show me any book ,weird maybe next time i ask again

----------


## ZackZhou

> i did mention i wanted to order plants but they didnt show me any book ,weird maybe next time i ask again


Both c328 and y618 use the oriental book to order plants. C328 takes plants order from several suppliers thou while y618 gets from oritental mainly on a daily basis. As i hve the book, ill just suow uncle the code when lever i want to order plants. Keep in mind that the oritental book shows limited plant variety.

----------


## Shadow

Actually they dont get the plants from oriental. They just make use of the book. From what i know oriental does not supply locally.

----------


## limz_777

just checking is Hygrophila pinnatifida in the plant list ?

----------


## ZackZhou

> Actually they dont get the plants from oriental. They just make use of the book. From what i know oriental does not supply locally.


I see, I assumed that the supplier is from oriental because when I order plants from y618, there is highlighted code that the uncle will mention to the supplier when ordering. Haha

----------


## mincedmeat

> I see, I assumed that the supplier is from oriental because when I order plants from y618, there is highlighted code that the uncle will mention to the supplier when ordering. Haha


It's probably a common "code" for ordering.

----------


## Aquanoob

I don't know whether it is appropriate to do so and if the moderator feel that it is not then please remove my posting.
For those interested to get the pdf version of the Oriental plant book, you can pm me and I can email it to you. It is a 20mb file so it is better to send to those free email providers.

----------


## mincedmeat

Going to PM you! I have the hard copy but would love to have the soft copy of it. Makes things easier!  :Grin:

----------


## ralliart12

> just checking is Hygrophila pinnatifida in the plant list ?


Just checked: nope.

----------


## Shadow

Hygrophila pinnatifida is a new plants, so confirm no

----------


## limz_777

thanks for info guys

----------


## gachua

:Surprised: wow.... it looks impossible to get there!... never know there's such a place if not for this post..... ....

----------


## cherabin

Apologies for digging up an old thread, can I kindly ask which plant is under the code 116?

Have to ask cause I was at C328 earlier and was going to order some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis but was advised by lady boss to take the 116 instead as its a much better foreground plant as it carpets well and stays short. I heeded her advice and brought 2 pots of 116. I didn't have time to actually flip through the plant book as the shop was getting crowded.

Would really appreciate advice on what plant this is. Thank you.

----------


## Shadow

116 is echinodorus tenellus

----------


## cherabin

That's bad. I would think tenellus is way to big for my 2' tank.

----------

